# I just did 40 miles



## Jane Smart (21 Jul 2009)

I am so pleased with myself, my first 40 in

Can't believe I have gone from not cycling in 34 years, to cycling 40 miles in the space of five weeks 

When I reached 40 on the trip you should have seen the smile  on my face. I wanted to shout out loud haha


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Jul 2009)

guid one hen


----------



## Ben M (21 Jul 2009)

Well done 

none of it on the pavement I hope?


----------



## Johnny5 (21 Jul 2009)

Good work! You can go for the big 50 next!


----------



## Arch (21 Jul 2009)

Well done! 50 will be an easy step from that...

Dammit, you'll be bettering my 100 soon....


----------



## scots_lass (21 Jul 2009)

Well done Jane. Good on you girl!
Did you get wet - I got soaked!!!!!


----------



## ChrisKH (21 Jul 2009)

Well done Jane.


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Jul 2009)

Thanks everyone, yes Joan I got soaked to the skin, I looked like I had sat in a bath for hours and gone all wrinkley  ( or is that old age)

The 50 may be some time away yet I feel

Were you on the cycle path today Joan? I saw a lady with a blue bike and said hello  

Heck I sound like a stalker I keep speaking to ladies on blue bikes


----------



## NormanD (21 Jul 2009)

Congrats Jane 

really well done ... Now all you have to do is give the bike a good wipe down then have yourself a nice hot bath and relax 

Norm


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Jul 2009)

NormanD said:


> Congrats Jane
> 
> really well done ... Now all you have to do is give the bike a good wipe down then have yourself a nice hot bath and relax
> 
> Norm



I did just that Norm in that order also.

It was the nicest bath I ever had.

We have a hot tub in the garden, but I did not have the energy to get into it haha


----------



## Arch (21 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> We have a hot tub in the garden, but I did not have the energy to get into it haha




Could you make it a sunken hot tub, then you can just fall in....

Really, at the rate you're going, 50 is not far off. Remember, the more you do, the less difficult it is, proportionately, to do more. An extra 10, when you can only do 10, is 100% more. An extra 10 when you are doing 40, is only 25% more. I reckon you've done exactly the right thing, for you*, in terms of building up distance.

*everyone is different, some people can take on big leaps, some need to build up slowly...


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Jul 2009)

Thanks for those words of encouragement Arch

Today I added 6 miles extra to my ride, maybe next time I may do 45 instead of 40. Not going to do that mileage every time I go out though, just some days do my usual 22 or so. 

Yes we are all different. 

It was like when I went down to a size 12 in a dress ( I went up to a 16) and told the lady in next, I was a size 12. She said to me "do you want me to put it on the tannoy" but we were both laughing about it.

I am still a size 12 not going to get fat ever again 

Well that 40 miles today, felt like me getting to a size 12 again


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jul 2009)

splendid effort. splendid achievement. keep us posted on progress, and be warned, targets are addictive.


----------



## jig-sore (21 Jul 2009)

good stuff, well done


----------



## Arch (21 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Thanks for those words of encouragement Arch
> 
> Today I added 6 miles extra to my ride, maybe next time I may do 45 instead of 40. Not going to do that mileage every time I go out though, just some days do my usual 22 or so.
> 
> ...





I'm a 14, but getting there, very slowly. I was just chuffed th day I got back down to 11 stone, from a peak of 11 and a half. I'd like to ditch another stone, but only in a way I can maintain, and for me, that's slowly....

Still, I've been doing more miles this summer, just need to keep that up too!


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Jul 2009)

depends on your height of course too Arch

I am five foot eight, so eleven stone is kind of ok.

Got a lovely compliment this evening, just been out for a meal to the chinese, the owner tells me not to get any slimmer I have lost enough, I was delighted


----------



## Garz (21 Jul 2009)

Well done Jane, dont blow away!


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Jul 2009)

I am still sitting here on such a high never knew I had it in me 

Thank you all for your encouraging words, one of my main thoughts today was, wait till I tell all my pals on CC I did 40


----------



## Davidc (21 Jul 2009)

How long did you take?


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Jul 2009)

I knew I would be asked that, but completely forgot to look at my watch. I think though, three and a half hours, giving the weather ( it was tipping down ) and the headwind going back think that was maybe ok?


----------



## Davidc (21 Jul 2009)

I think that's quite good. It takes me longer than that to do the longest of my usual loops which is only 32 miles.

Horribly long compared to what I could do when younger, but can't do anything about that.


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Jul 2009)

I am horrible to myself and do push as hard as I can, I am a bit mad


----------



## Garz (21 Jul 2009)

*guffaws* sorry Jane I couldnt help it


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Jul 2009)

Garz said:


> *guffaws* sorry Jane I couldnt help it



I laughed it is ok


----------



## Muddyfox (21 Jul 2009)

Fantastic achievement Jane ... Well Done 

I have'nt done 40 in a single ride (yet) 

Now all you need to do is switch to SPD's and your 40 will very quickly become 50 

Simon


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2009)

Well done chic.............

40 to 50 nah it's licked...... you will do it........


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Jul 2009)

Simon thanks for that

Er what is SPD?

I should probably know by now reading most posts on here


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Jul 2009)

Oh I am on hyper drive this evening 

Wow do I love cycling or what


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Jul 2009)

Ben M said:


> Well done
> 
> none of it on the pavement I hope?





8 miles of it


----------



## Davidc (21 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Simon thanks for that
> 
> Er what is SPD?
> 
> I should probably know by now reading most posts on here



The Shimano version of lipless pedals. That means toe clip less. They have clips for cleats which are fixed to special shoes.

Your Ridgeback has pedals with open toe clips on them


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Jul 2009)

Thank you not much wiser though


----------



## caz (21 Jul 2009)

Well done Jane!



Jane Smart said:


> Simon thanks for that
> 
> *Er what is SPD*?
> 
> I should probably know by now reading most posts on here



SPD's means that your shoes (and therefore your feet) are attached to your pedals. It helps to give an even amount of power as you turn the pedal i.e. you push down, but can also pull up on each turn of the pedal. But it does mean you'll have a few "clipless moments" as you get used to them. I use SPD's and wouldn't cycle without them now.


----------



## Davidc (21 Jul 2009)

^^^ The clips you should have on your bike are a form of toe clip. They keep your foot in the right position on the pedal, and also allow you to pull the pedal up with your foot if you need to.

Some time ago someone decided to use the technology developed for skis to attach riders feet hard to their pedals. This uses a cleat, screwed to the shoe, which engages in a clasp mechanism on specially modified pedals (SPD are the Shimano version)

These are called clipless because you don't have toe clips on them.

I hate them!


----------



## Davidc (21 Jul 2009)

Should have added that they also make you fall off. Thats what clipless moments means


----------



## Arch (22 Jul 2009)

I manage without them (clipless), I have the moulded plastic toeclips without straps, and they are fine for me, they keep my feet on the pedals and give me just that bit more power....

Jane, that compliment from the restaurant guy is lovely. He's a good salesman!

I was looking at Foska tops once, at the Cycle Show in London. The salesman asked what I was thinking of getting and I said I knew which design, but was trying to decide between road (tight) and MTB (baggy). He looked me up and down, and said "I think you have the figure for road..."

I'd have bought anything off him, after that, if I'd had the money.


----------



## Jane Smart (22 Jul 2009)

Hey Arch that was a nice compliment too 

I wear lycra even though it is a MTB as it is very comfortable. I had no idea there was tight and baggy for each  I am learning though.

bought a MTB magazine today, it came with a free scarf thing that will be nice to put over my nose and mouth on places where the flies are really bad, I am a bit sick of swallowing them


----------



## Arch (22 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Hey Arch that was a nice compliment too
> 
> I wear lycra even though it is a MTB as it is very comfortable. I had no idea there was tight and baggy for each  I am learning though.
> 
> bought a MTB magazine today, it came with a free scarf thing that will be nice to put over my nose and mouth on places where the flies are really bad, I am a bit sick of swallowing them



Ah, a buff. Excellent things. Is it the thin jersey material type (IE not thick and warm)? You can do loads of things with them - use as bandanas, hairbands, hats etc. See:

http://www.buffwear.co.uk/pages/product-info/ways-to-wear.php

I think the tight/baggy thing is a matter of choice - people going for speed or long distance tend to go for tight just because it minimises wind resistance and flapping - I'm not sure, but the baggy style might even be to wear over body armour for full on MTBing - or it might just be more relaxed....It doesn't really matter (don't shout this too loud, but actually, a lot of the stuff people bang on about doesn't really matter. What matters is, are you enjoying yourself?) I have one loose cycling tee shirt, but tend to wear the tight stuff for day rides.


----------



## Jane Smart (22 Jul 2009)

That is just what it is Arch, a buff  My son wants it, cheeky thing, but he is not getting it 

I prefer lycra as when it rains, as most bike rides I have done it does, it dries quickly. And washes easy with no ironing 

Oh the 40 miles I did, was on tarmac, I have been told that is nae sae bad on a mountain bike with nobbly tyres, which today, my LBS had to pump up as they were a bit soft. ( took the bike for it's early four week check up today, as things had come a bit loose  )

My husband now has told me to shut up talking about bikes  I am becomming a bore he said.


----------



## Muddyfox (22 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Oh the 40 miles I did, was on tarmac, I have been told that is nae sae bad on a mountain bike with nobbly tyres, which today, my LBS had to pump up as they were a bit soft.



So just imagine what you could do on a skinny tyred road bike or Hybrid 

Simon


----------



## Jane Smart (22 Jul 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> So just imagine what you could do on a skinny tyred road bike or Hybrid
> 
> Simon




I know I know 

Birthday is in November


----------



## Muddyfox (22 Jul 2009)

Jane ... i used to mountain bike so when i decided to move over to cycling on the roads more i put some slick tyres on my Mountain Bike and noticed a big difference over the knobblys that were already on there so for not very much money (untill birthday arrives ) you could make a vast improvement to your bike by just switching tyres 

Of course once you have the bug ... upgrading tyres will no longer be enough

This is what i ride now and it really is sooo much easier on the road 







This post has inspired me to get out there and put in some longer rides 

Simon


----------



## HLaB (22 Jul 2009)

Jane you'd be amazed in the short term the improvement you'd get on tarmac by locking out you're front suspension, fitting narrower slicker tyres and raising the saddle of you're mtb like spandex said in the other thread.


----------



## Garz (23 Jul 2009)

For god sake Jane just do it!


----------



## Jane Smart (23 Jul 2009)

Now I know how to change tyres, as my LBS showed me, I will buy a set of slicker tyres for days when I do more "road work" I say road work, but it  is not really roads. 

I need to put my saddle up today a bit more also, as it is now just that wee bitty low 

Simon glad that my thread has inspired you. 

Reallly looking forward to Sunday, hope that I don't let you all down and go too slow


----------



## Arch (23 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Reallly looking forward to Sunday, hope that I don't let you all down and go too slow



Are you meeting up with a bunch of forummers? A tip from me. Take cake, or biscuits, or something like that, home made. The easiest way to their hearts...

I led a ride a while back, I say led, I had to shout turn instructions from the back most of the time, but everyone seemed to have a good time - I'd planned in a good cake stop mid morning, lunch, and a pub mid afternoon, and brought homemade tiffin.

Your slicker tyres will probably do fine for anything less than full on mud - if you usually use cycle tracks, even gravelly ones, they'll probably want to stay on most of the time. I manage all my riding on either skinny road tyres on my summer bike, which can handle a bit of gravel and bumpy stuff, if I'm careful, or on my winter bike's Schwalbe Big Apples, which are wider, but still pretty slick, and absorb all manner of lumps and bumps well. With a bit of care, skirting the edges of the worst puddles and things, you can get away without knobbles.

You better start choosing your birthday bike now though... So, all out road speed? Tourer?


----------



## just4fun (23 Jul 2009)

nice 1 on the 40 miles


----------



## Jane Smart (23 Jul 2009)

just4fun thanks 

Arch, yes meeting up with some of the forumers on here. I just so hope that I don't let anyone down 

Only thing wrong with my birthday bike is I have not told my husband yet, as he is so sick of hearing bike talk  and tbh at the moment he would definately so no 

One thing though, I will see how I get on, on Sunday, on the roads, as chicken me has not been on the roads yet


----------



## HJ (23 Jul 2009)

Arch said:


> Are you meeting up with a bunch of forummers? A tip from me. Take cake, or biscuits, or something like that, home made. The easiest way to their hearts...
> 
> I led a ride a while back, I say led, I had to shout turn instructions from the back most of the time, but everyone seemed to have a good time - I'd planned in a good cake stop mid morning, lunch, and a pub mid afternoon, and brought homemade tiffin.



This is great advice from Arch, I hope you are taking note Jane 

So Arch when are you going to come up and join us on a Central Scotland CC Ride? This is a formal invitation


----------



## TechMech (23 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> just4fun thanks
> 
> Arch, yes meeting up with some of the forumers on here. I just so hope that I don't let anyone down
> 
> ...



I'll be there on Sunday Jane, so you can get a look at my Boardman Hybrid. I used to ride a MTB on the road and well years ago, but the Hybrid is a world of difference, it's just soooo much better.

Also don't worry about Sunday's ride, we'll look after you. FYI, it was me being left behind on my first CC ride back in Feb, and was walking the bike up some of the hills. However, on the last one we did from Perth I was helping to lead everyone round 

See you Sunday, Alan.


----------



## Garz (23 Jul 2009)

Maybe the tartan army will swing more south and arrange a larger meetup say in the lake district sometime?


----------



## Dan Griffiths (12 Aug 2013)

Very well done Jane! That is a great achievement. I just rode 40 miles too! I biked up to Bala lake and had to go up countless hills, and over a mountain rage! But it was worth it when I'd finished. Keep up the great work, I sure will.


----------



## Spinney (12 Aug 2013)

Er, Dan, the previous post in the thread is over 4 years old! 

But very well done on your own 40 miles!


----------



## heather68 (18 Aug 2013)

well done Jane


----------



## philinmerthyr (18 Aug 2013)

Jane is probably in the Wiggle Ladies team now after 4 years training. 

Well done Dan on your 40 miles. It's surprising how quickly you progress. I went for. Hirt ride today to get back out after the London 100 mile ride a couple of weeks ago. That short ride turned out to be 40 miles.

Not too long ago that would would have been a huge challenge and I only started training seriously in October. Still around 20 st so you don't need to be build like Froome to ride a bike either.


----------



## alans220 (18 Aug 2013)

Well done Jane, great achievement, next up 50!


----------



## philinmerthyr (18 Aug 2013)

alans220 said:


> Well done Jane, great achievement, next up 50!




Janecdid 40 miles in 2009


----------



## Leodis (19 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Jane is probably in the Wiggle Ladies team now after 4 years training..


 
I bet she is, either that or doing Iron women comps


----------



## Mile195 (19 Aug 2013)

That's pretty amazing! When I started road cycling, I was still only pootling to work and back at 5 weeks in - at that time only 6 miles each way.
Well done!


----------



## Leodis (19 Aug 2013)

I've been cycling for nearly 2 years and still not done 40 miles in one go, that said I only commute by bike and weekends are rest days... Soon... The road bike arrives and I shall be a weekend warrior as well.


----------



## Cycleops (19 Aug 2013)

Jane, how come you got nearly 4k hits on this thread? What have you got that I haven't? No, don't answer that.


----------



## User16625 (19 Aug 2013)

Jane Smart said:


> I am so pleased with myself, my first 40 in
> 
> Can't believe I have gone from not cycling in 34 years, to cycling 40 miles in the space of five weeks
> 
> When I reached 40 on the trip you should have seen the smile  on my face. I wanted to shout out loud haha


 
Thats not enough, now drop and give me another 40!


----------

